

Adventures in Assembly - rortian
http://blog.pseudopattern.com/2010/07/adventures-in-assembly-5x-speed-up.html

======
gheorghe_ionas
Hmmm ... if you want fast calculation you should try Fortran 95, I bet you
will get a 10x speed improvement versus the Java version. Also the learning
curve is not so step as learning assembler and your code is portable to any
OS.

From my experience nothing beats Fortran at calculations. If your are using
Linux you can use Intel Fortran which is way faster than gfortran and it is
free for Linux users.

Paul

~~~
rortian
Yeah, I've considered picking it up. Glancing at Fortran code is a bit off-
putting though.

You aren't going to beat my code by much, much less by double. I did want to
see what was possible by doing everything on the cpu. Your point about
portability stands, but of course assembler is perfectly portable (you'd just
have to adjust the initial moves according to abi differences). However, if
Fortran does come close to my code's performance, there would be a huge time
savings in coding time.

